# Cold Weather Housetraining w/ Pics of Potty Area



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Below are pics of our "potty area" here in MN, as you can see, it's mostly covered. It's right off of our mudroom. It consists of a concrete pad w/ kennel decking laid over (kennel decking is similar to Trex and allows for drainage), then a thin layer of cedar chip which can be shoveled up every 2 weeks and fresh laid down. We pick the stools up immediately and place in the can. 

You can see there are also two pieces of PetLoo grass out there, too. That is because in our condo in Chicago, we use a PetLoo system on our balcony and my 77 yr old mom uses one for her dog in her garage. So, we want the boys to "remember" that grass for when they have to use it. The last two pics show the PetLoo at our weekend place in Chicago. 

I'm curious if you think a Maltese could handle the potty area in our MN winter? Or whether I should wait until Spring, since I don't want to do Pee Pad training? Thank you.

MN POTTY AREA:

























CHICAGO CONDO PETLOO:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That's definitely....an interesting setup you have. LOL

As long as you start housetraining with that setup from the start, you should be completely fine. It's great that you've included the grass at your house, and a few wood chips at the condo. Great thinking! The only thing I would worry about is if they pee on the wood chips...leaving them there for 2 weeks would be unsanitary (my opinion) and not to mention smelly. Other than that, I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How cold does it get in Minnesota during winter? Is it anything like Chicago? I've been to Chicago during winter,

and it gets cooo~~~old. LOL, maybe it's just me, since I'm from California, and I can't handle cold weather, but

I, personally, wouldn't let my fluffs go potty outside if the weather was too cold for comfort. I would wait until the

spring time for warmer weather. Again, this is just what I'd do.  

Also, what is the purpose of the cedar chips? Are the fluffs supposed to go potty on the chips, as well? I think

that could get a little messy. Anyway, I really like your Chicago setup, minus the cedar chips. :thumbsup: Good luck!!


----------

